# Dangerous dog



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like a killer to me


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

You have to watch out for those bully breeds, they have snuggling down to a science


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Rotties are such gentle giants! Soo cute!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Give me a big breed any day - Quinn has just nearly been bitten by a snapping, snarling Pomeranian.:--evil:

Your guest looks very much at home there


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I would be worried if I were you


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Awe.... I love rotties! All the Rottweilers I have ever known are just oversized babies


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks 

She really is a killer. :


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

I had a Rottie a LONG time ago named Tonka. He was a knuckle head but total baby. One time we walked to 7-11 to get a drink and a guy was so scared as he came out of 7-11 he jumped on the hood of a car and it wasn't his car. The owner came out and yelled at him to get off of his car. I wanted to laugh but I felt sorry for the guy.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

RichsRetriever said:


> I had a Rottie a LONG time ago named Tonka. He was a knuckle head but total baby. One time we walked to 7-11 to get a drink and a guy was so scared as he came out of 7-11 he jumped on the hood of a car and it wasn't his car. The owner came out and yelled at him to get off of his car. I wanted to laugh but I felt sorry for the guy.


That is funny ::


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yeah. Thats one very scary looking Rottie!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Be careful - that dog could snuggled someone to death.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awwwww.........what a great picture and what a sweetheart.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I love Rotts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

D'awwww. How cuuuuuute! I love bully breeds. <3


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Her owners picked her up today. I miss her already.


----------

